# Tạo sức hút khó cưỡng cho phòng ngủ màu trắng thanh nhã



## nguyenvy321 (25/8/21)

Tạo sức hút khó cưỡng cho phòng ngủ màu trắng thanh nhã Sự đơn điệu của phòng ngủ màu trắng sẽ nhanh chóng bị đẩy lùi nhờ những gợi ý "nhỏ nhưng có võ" dưới đây! Màu trắng là màu sắc được sử dụng phổ biến trong thiết kế Căn hộ Belleza đơn giản bởi tông màu sạch sẽ, thanh lịch lại hợp với nhiều phong cách thiết kế. Đối với phòng ngủ, màu trắng mang lại cảm giác thư giãn, rất hợp cho việc nghỉ ngơi. Tuy nhiên chính sắc trắng đôi khi lại dễ bị mang đến cảm giác tẻ nhạt, do đó việc tạo thêm các điểm nhấn cho phòng ngủ màu trắng là điều nên làm để không gian nghỉ ngơi của bạn bán căn hộ quận 7 ngoài đúng chất nghỉ ngơi còn vô cùng đẹp mắt. Tạo điểm nhấn bằng đèn ngủ Thông thường phòng ngủ sẽ hạn chế đồ đạc để giữ cho chủ nhân sự thư giãn tối đa. Vậy nên việc sử dụng đèn ngủ để làm điểm nhấn trang trí thực sự đáng tham khảo. Bạn có thể lựa chọn một đôi đèn có thiết kế hoặc màu sắc ấn tượng để ngoài tác dụng thắp sáng, chúng còn trở thành món đồ trang trí phòng ngủ đáng tiền. Ánh đèn giúp không gian thêm ấm cúng Sử dụng cây xanh Cây xanh có thể xem là một phép màu khi muốn trang trí phòng ngủ nhanh chóng, mộc mạc mà tiết kiệm. Màu xanh tự nhiên, sức sống của cây cối thực sự khiến không gian phòng ngủ màu trắng trông sinh động hơn nhiều. Bạn chỉ cần đặt một chậu cây nhỏ hoặc một bài giỏ cây treo, cây leo cũng đủ khiến phòng ngủ đẹp hơn hẳn. Đủ ánh sáng tự nhiên Ánh sáng tự nhiên sẽ giúp căn phòng trở nên sống động. Hãy tưởng tượng thế này nhé, khung cửa sổ rộng sẽ cho phép ánh nắng rọi vào phòng, giúp cho căn phòng sử dụng nhiều màu trắng trông đỡ tẻ nhạt hơn hẳn. Bạn cũng có thể từ căn phòng của mình mà nhìn ngắm cuộc sống sinh động bên ngoài. Sử dụng đồ nội thất gỗ Chất liệu gỗ và tone màu trắng luôn là sự bắt cặp hoàn hảo cho mọi không gian, đặc biệt là không gian phòng ngủ. Cặp đôi này vừa đủ ấm áp mà vẫn giữ được sự thư giãn, nhẹ nhàng nhất định. Một tips nhỏ cho những người bán căn hộ quận 7 có sổ hồng định áp dụng cách bài trí này là hãy nên chọn gỗ màu sáng để đem lại tính thẩm mỹ cao nhất cho nơi nghỉ ngơi.


----------

